
Yeeeeah, There's That ColdFusion Thing - rmason
https://medium.com/@kaikoenig/yeeeeah-theres-that-coldfusion-thing-2198ae435ec1
======
WheelsAtLarge
I did Coldfusion development for about 5 years and loved it. I could finish a
project in half the time as other developers and therefore charge less for the
project even when you considered the cost of the CF server and when I started
hosting the sites it became a no brainer for most customers. Additionally, I
loved how productive I felt.

Unfortunately when my business began to get scarce due to the many other ways
that customers could develop and host their sites for less. I could not
leverage my CF knowledge towards other types of development.

I finally bit the bullet and switched to Java, javascript and PHP. The switch
to PHP was some what simple and I had been using Java as part of some CF
projects but Javascript was a bear.

Was my CF development time worth the time and effort? NOPE! If you want to
last in this business it's best to stay with the popular languages and leave
the nitch languages for your hobby projects. Getting a paycheck on a regular
basis is worth way more than dealing with a language you like.

